# Padron 2000 vs 3000



## elia.jon1 (Jan 11, 2012)

i have smoked a few 2000 maduros here lately and want to pick up a box to smoke from and let sit for a while in the 'dor(if i can)

the price difference between the 3k and 2k is not very big, AND FROM WHAT I UNDERSTAND THE SIZE DIFFERENCE IS 2/64TH diameter and 1/2 inch length.

is there any reason i should go with te 3000 over the 2k

i have a 45-55 min drive to work and it works out the 2k last that long. i have a hard time finding an hour and a half to two hours to enjoy smoking. now on the weekends or at a party i'll smoke a churchill but during the week i like a "semi-quick" cigar that i can enjoy without causing too much issue with time.


let me know what yall think of the 2k vs the 3k natty or maddy


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I prefer the 3000 as I find it slightly better balanced.

There is also little benefit in giving them any more time
than is necessary for acclimating to your desired RH.


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

I would vote for the 3000 Maduro. It is my go to smoke and it still hasn't disappointed me. I do keep a few 2000 Maduros around to smoke, but I tend to favor the 3000. Most likely because of the size. They will usually last a little over an hour. 

Tough decision though since you are somewhat limited on time. If you have a local smoke shop, stop by and see if you can pick up a few 3000's to try. If you like them as much or more than the 2000, then there you have it.


----------



## vnmyer13 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have gotten attached to the 2000s but I seem to prefer the slightly shorter time due to constraints now.


----------



## elia.jon1 (Jan 11, 2012)

I went for the 2ks much better price


----------



## zirotti (Dec 26, 2011)

What is the going price/stick on each?


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i prefer the 2000 for the slightly smaller size. one of the first cigars that i smoked, so i tend to go back to it a lot.


----------



## elia.jon1 (Jan 11, 2012)

my local b&m has them for about 5 a stick but i got a good price at 90 for a box....i searched the web and found a bit cheaper but also found more expensive.


for some reason my local shop will have some overpriced stuff but they also hide some screaming deals in there too....


got a 10 count box of punch champions for 35$ the other day. they usually sell for 5.75 or so a stick, and a full 25 count box was 125$


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Try the londres. They fit your timeline nicely.


----------



## elia.jon1 (Jan 11, 2012)

i'll try to get to that but between the ones i picked up a while back and the box of 2ks and some man o wars i plan to take a month off from buying. i used my jan budget. i'm going to try and skip feb, and then try some more goodies


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I like them both. I find the 2000 a bit more full than the 3000. I also prefer the nats over the maddies.

This is one of the smokes I only buy at my B&M. $4.30 for the 2000, $4.60 for the 3000.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Johnny Rock said:


> I like them both. I find the 2000 a bit more full than the 3000. I also prefer the nats over the maddies.
> 
> This is one of the smokes I only buy at my B&M. $4.30 for the 2000, $4.60 for the 3000.


This is interesting, i bought a 3000M long ago just knowing it was a Padron and probably wouldn't let me down and had a fair price. I loved it and its been a go to. Never bothered with anything else in that line except an executive i got bombed and it was just as good. I might just have to get myself a few 2000's because i do like full bodied and as a rule i like maddy more but ill have to try the natural.


----------



## Nightmarehour182 (Aug 3, 2017)

Johnny Rock said:


> I like them both. I find the 2000 a bit more full than the 3000. I also prefer the nats over the maddies.
> 
> This is one of the smokes I only buy at my B&M. $4.30 for the 2000, $4.60 for the 3000.


$7.90 a stick in Tennessee in 2017 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

